# Yesterdays walk pic's (scottish hills)



## Tweedle Dee (Jan 6, 2008)

My friend and i took our dogs and kids for a L O N G walk up Scolty hill near Banchory in Aberdeenshire yesterday, had a lovely time and made it to the top. We totally froze to death for these pics and they are a little fuzzy as i had messed the camera settings but im going to post them anyway, i didnt risk hyperthermia for nothing lol!!

So here they are -

Aleska









Aleska & Sula (sisters)













































Nearing the top!!



























Sweet little Sula ???



























The top woo hoo!!!









View


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Aww lovly pictures...

thye look like they haven fun!.....

ooh the teeth...:

thank you for sharing ..:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

Gorgeous dogs and beautiful views...


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Fab dogs you have there  looks like they enjoyed there walk


----------



## Sarahnorris (Dec 1, 2008)

what awesome dogs. the scottish hills are beautiful. i often walk away out in the hills too. the only thing scotland is good for.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Sarahnorris said:


> the only thing scotland is good for.


...................


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

gorgeous dogs, lovely view


----------



## Pal (Jan 12, 2009)

What great views! The dogs and the scenery!


----------



## Schnack (Jan 22, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous photos - you are too modest. Beautiful dogs you have too, and so lucky to get to have great walks like that with you. 

And I have to say that Scottish people are some of my favourites, so apart from stunning countryside Scotland is good for lots of things!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Stunning walk - worth risking hypothermia for
The dogs look like they were having a fantastic time, I Love the pics of them play fighting.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

Beautiful dogs....great pics.


----------



## gazt (Mar 31, 2008)

great looking dogs they look like wolves in the wild wish i lived near there my mate does i might get to see the place if i go and see him in the summer really enjoyed the pics


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

Lovely pics,.... can I ask, why is one each eye a different colour? I see a dog like this all the time and always wanted to know., is it a breed thing?

I love living where I do, I'm so lucky having such amazing scenery as you do!!


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Thank you for sharing truly amazing pictures!!
I felt cold just looking, lol!!


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

Katie&Cody said:


> Thank you for sharing truly amazing pictures!!
> I felt cold just looking, lol!!


it makes you want to wrap up and go out doesn't it???


----------



## Pets Paws (Dec 6, 2008)

Fantastic pictures, fantastic dogs! 
I miss the Highlands and so do my boys spent many a walk with my dogs up in the Cairngorms ( Braemar side)


----------



## Tweedle Dee (Jan 6, 2008)

hannahbanana129 said:


> Lovely pics,.... can I ask, why is one each eye a different colour? I see a dog like this all the time and always wanted to know., is it a breed thing?
> 
> I love living where I do, I'm so lucky having such amazing scenery as you do!!


Yes i think it derives from the Husky in their breeding, and genetics, Aleska and Sula's dam is totally blue eyed and the majority of her litter were Bi-eyed.

The 'posh' name is Heterochromia (sp?) and im led to believe its due to a lack of melanin (pigment).

I know what you mean about the scenery, its great to be able to step out your door and within 20 mins be stood on top of the world!! (even if it is freezing lol!!)

Ang x


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

great pictures and fabululous dogs....sometimes i wish i could live in scotland again as the hills are just great there. And the dogs would love it too im sure


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Wow what a fabulous place to walk!!!! Beautiful pictures, well worth frozen fingers!!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

what fantastic pics the scenery is amazing looks like they had a great time!


----------



## Weezie (Jul 31, 2008)

What absolutely stunning shots!


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

very nice pictures truly amazing, thanks!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

Sarahnorris said:


> the only thing scotland is good for.


 Some of us pay good money just for the chance to escape to those scottish hills!!
Beautiful pics and fantastic dogs - I'm dead jealous!!!

Sh xx


----------

